# Nimmy Eyes



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have said for years when people mention Nimmy Eyes that they are rarer than seeing BigFoot riding a unicorn. Well Wednesday night I not only saw Bigfoot riding a unicorn but also a leprachaun riding Nessie. After 20,000 hours fishing Nimmy I caught my first Eye about 7:30pm (24 incher) followed by a 23 incher 20 minutes later, This was followed by losing one at the shore then a 21 incher. I then lost another one at the shore because I tried to rush landing it (the excitement was getting to me abit). I ended my Epic night with a 14 incher. All of this was in about 90 minutes. The good news is they must still be stocking or they are reproducing as last known stocking was 2018 and that would not account for the 14 incher. Will try to add pics later.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

With Nimi being fed by numerous flows on the southern and eastern parts of the lake I always thought natural reproduction was likely there. Great report and great to hear! You’ve reinvigorated by dreams of landing one from the ice again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Geez I’m not going to be able to work the rest of the day now haha. You peaked my interest on the spawning. According to this, that eye was 2 years old and would have had to be stocked late 2019. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Am posting pics if you know where I was Please DO NOT say where. Thanks


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Again please do not give away location.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Went to a different spot tonight and only got one 21 inch Eye.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

A successful spawn is one that produces a sustainable population of fish. I would bet that the stocked walleye reproduce but not to the numbers that a stocking would. It’s the same with the steelhead population…so I’ve been told by the ODNR…anyway nice catch and enjoy the meal…


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

ODNR last stocked Nimmy in May 2018. . Therefore the 14" eye was very slow grower or there is some reproduction going on. 

Anyway, GREAT TO HEAR. THANKS


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great job on the Nimi eyes. I've heard of a few caught here and there but not many people actually target them. It would be awesome to see their numbers on the rise whether through stocking or natural reproduction. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sadly, ODNR has no plans for future Walleye, Sauger, or Saugeye Stocking at Nimmy. What a shame.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

John u would not stock sauger in a lake they are river fish


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Curt Wagner...(ODNR) sent me this the other day.


----------

